# Ridge Tahoe Emerald Suites



## KevinRS (Jan 12, 2007)

I just bought a week at Ridge Tahoe - Cascade in an Emerald Suite unit.  Can someone tell me the differences in the Emerald suites vs the standard Cascade units?  I know they are a couple hundred feet bigger, and have a sauna... what other differences are there?  Thanks.


----------



## garymits (Apr 2, 2008)

*Cascade Emerald Suite*

I just returned from Tahoe after staying in one of the standard Cascade suites. My Friend was lucky enough to get an up grade to an emerald suite.
The size is obvious, about 1300 sq. ft. vs about 1500 sq. ft for the Emerald. Like you stated, it has a sauna. The emerald has a larger outside deck with a BBQ grill. The standard has a very small deck with no BBQ grill. The bath room shower stall in the emerald has a steam feature. I really don't know what it is used for, but my friend said it was soothing to breathing in when he use that shower feature.  The kitchen looked about the same. The rooms, although situated differently from the standard cascade looked to be about the same in size. The big difference is the size of the living room. I'm sure there's more to it than I was able to detect on my brief visit Emerald suite. 
     My friend inquired about purchasing an Emerald unit thru Resorts realty.
$15,000 or so for a floating week. Comes with some bells and whistles. I check on-line, some private owners were selling theirs for 11,500+ (no bells and whistles). I guess it comes out just about the same if you purchased it thru Resorts realty.  Just some of my thoughts.


----------

